# ISIS Systematicall Beheading Children



## Clementine (Aug 8, 2014)

The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.    

We knew that ISIS was telling people to convert, leave or die.   They were stealing their money and possessions.    Now they are killing Christians as they find them.   It's either escape or die.    Why haven't we tried to help them?    We've given billions to hostile Muslim countries, but their Christian victims are ignored.   ISIS is especially brutal to the women and children.    

The media is either afraid to cover it or under strict orders not to say anything.   Some promised to convert and praised Allah, only to be killed anyway.    Many are managing to escape, but too many are caught and ISIS is apparently ordering that all non-Muslims be killed.    

This is another Holocaust.    



> A quick scan of Youtube shows the truth of what Arabo is saying - there are gruesome videos of heads on spikes, and many of live beheadings (one poor Christian is forced to say the Shahada 'there is no God but Allah and Muhammad is his Prophet' and then beheaded anyway.)
> 
> Warning: don't google these things unless you have a strong stomach.
> "They are absolutely killing every Christian they see," Arabo said of ISIS. "This is absolutely a genocide in every sense of the word. They want everyone to convert, and they want sharia law to be the law of the land."



Leader: ISIS is ?Systematically Beheading Children' in 'Christian Genocide' | CNS News


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2014)

The sucker game is picking up.  I'm starting to see lots of pitiful pictures of Iraqi babies and children on TV to pull on American heartstrings.

Sad, but tough shit.


----------



## Siete (Aug 8, 2014)

I suppose our 13 year war against terrorism in the mid east is really paying off.

se


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2014)

Saddam Hussein would not have allowed that to happen.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 8, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Saddam Hussein would not have allowed that to happen.



The far left continues to show how their talking points and propaganda rules over reality.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 8, 2014)

Obama blowed up a truck and a cannon today. That should help.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 8, 2014)

Just in- Iraqi Official Says Hundreds of Yazidi Women Taken Captive by Islamic State Militants - ABC News


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Aug 8, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Saddam Hussein would not have allowed that to happen.


But you do agree the murdering (gassing his own people) Saddam had to be removed right?


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam Hussein would not have allowed that to happen.
> ...



I would agree with that.  What I didn't agree with was who did it.  It should have been done by the Iraqis themselves, with our aid, but not our soldiers.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 8, 2014)

konradv said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



More far left propaganda not based on reality..


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

Kosh said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



What about "we shouldn't be nation building" don't you understand?  Even that far-leftist GWB believed it once upon a time.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2014)

The article cited in the OP is talking about Mosul and not where the folks have been driven into the mountains.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Aug 8, 2014)

konradv said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



This poster just floats around to virtually every thread and posts these same words a couple of times in each thread.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 8, 2014)

konradv said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Once again the far left shows that their religious propaganda trumps reality.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Aug 8, 2014)

see


----------



## Kosh (Aug 8, 2014)

nodoginnafight said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Another far left supporter trying to justify the far left religious propaganda in which they believe.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 8, 2014)

Clementine said:


> The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> 
> We knew that ISIS was telling people to convert, leave or die.   They were stealing their money and possessions.    Now they are killing Christians as they find them.   It's either escape or die.    Why haven't we tried to help them?    We've given billions to hostile Muslim countries, but their Christian victims are ignored.   ISIS is especially brutal to the women and children.
> 
> ...




You're posting this after about a million rants about sending kids back to drug-gang infested hell holes where they are sure to die.

Man..that's something else.


----------



## Kosh (Aug 8, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> ...



So do you still believe that Vietnam was Nixon's war?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Obama blowed up a truck and a cannon today. That should help.



One less cannon and truck for ISIS.

How many Americans were killed doing it?


----------



## bendog (Aug 8, 2014)

Clementine said:


> The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> 
> We knew that ISIS was telling people to convert, leave or die.   They were stealing their money and possessions.    Now they are killing Christians as they find them.   It's either escape or die.    Why haven't we tried to help them?    We've given billions to hostile Muslim countries, but their Christian victims are ignored.   ISIS is especially brutal to the women and children.
> 
> ...



If only there was a Jefe of sorts, a strong man, who desired a sectarian govt and civil peace, even at the sacrifice of individual freedoms, who could impose a more or less live and let live society on these people ...... oh, wait, nevermind.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 8, 2014)

Clementine said:


> The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> 
> We knew that ISIS was telling people to convert, leave or die.   They were stealing their money and possessions.    Now they are killing Christians as they find them.   It's either escape or die.    Why haven't we tried to help them?    We've given billions to hostile Muslim countries, but their Christian victims are ignored.   ISIS is especially brutal to the women and children.
> 
> ...




ISIS has also been crucifying people on metal pipe crosses FOR MONTHS!
What's your point?
Is it only because children are involved, you now consider it a holocaust?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2014)

depotoo said:


> Just in- Iraqi Official Says Hundreds of Yazidi Women Taken Captive by Islamic State Militants - ABC News



I thought someone said the MSM wasn't covering this.  By the way, the article doesn't name the official, area of the capture or anything else.


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Just in- Iraqi Official Says Hundreds of Yazidi Women Taken Captive by Islamic State Militants - ABC News
> ...



Did you read the Article?? It was Fact filled


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam Hussein would not have allowed that to happen.
> ...



Nope, Saddam kept the lid on that cesspool of tribal idiots.  Saddam was a secularist.  If the Kurds hadn't tried to overthrow him - they wouldn't have gotten gassed.


----------



## Siete (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Obama blowed up a truck and a cannon today. That should help.






not in your case.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 8, 2014)

bendog said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> ...



He got photographed in his undies and hung.

And George W. Bush got his pistol.

Woot! Go USA!


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2014)

I look forward to hearing from Bush, Cheney, and Rice on these developments.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 8, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> ...



Chicago?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 8, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



It was Nixon's war.

And Johnson's.
And Kennedy's.
And Eisenhower's.

That was another clusterfuck that should have ended all other clusterfucks.


----------



## Mustang (Aug 8, 2014)

Clementine said:


> The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> 
> We knew that ISIS was telling people to convert, leave or die.   They were stealing their money and possessions.    Now they are killing Christians as they find them.   It's either escape or die.    Why haven't we tried to help them?    We've given billions to hostile Muslim countries, but their Christian victims are ignored.   ISIS is especially brutal to the women and children.
> 
> ...



While I wouldn't go out on a limb to state that the story is untrue, unfortunately, CNS is not a reputable news source, so I'm not inclined to believe the story without independent confirmation.

Be that as it may, this is just continuing example of the mess that George Bush has made of the greater Middle East in his effort to become the 21st Century Winston Churchill.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2014)

This is called the Bush clusterfuck.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2014)

The mentality of the IS, God is on our side, there is only one true faith, and we alone know the truth for all Children of God, is as dangerous is it comes , but you never want to believe it.  This is an example of that kind of "faith" at work, and it's why sane people call not just the actions, but the mentality that produces and supports such actions, evil...


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> This is called the Bush clusterfuck.



OMG  such desperation


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like IS-IS has met boom-boom.  Oops.

The last one we hit them, paused, then hit them again when they returned.


----------



## Mustang (Aug 8, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> The sucker game is picking up.  I'm starting to see lots of pitiful pictures of Iraqi babies and children on TV to pull on American heartstrings.
> 
> Sad, but tough shit.



If anyone has a problem remembering, in the lead up to the first George Bush's (HW) invasion of Iraq, I remember hearing stories about how Iraqi soldiers were stealing medical equipment and leaving patients to die as well as far worse stories. It all seemed meant to garner public support for an American invasion.

Iraq is now a satellite state of Iran. Let IRAN bail out their client state with troops. Damned if I know why we should take a third bite out of this rotten apple.

As for the Kurds, this is another example of how Bush screwed up. Contrary to what certain people have said, Turkey is our closest Muslim ally in the area which shouldn't surprise anyone considering that they're a member of NATO. It just so happens that Turkey historically has had a problem with Kurdish separatists. Our involvement in the Kurdish area has the potential to backfire in a myriad of ways if we start funding their defense and giving them weapons.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam Hussein would not have allowed that to happen.
> ...



So Bush was justified, eh! How old and worn is that.

The moral equivalence is absolutely absurd!


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 8, 2014)

Clementine said:


> The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> 
> We knew that ISIS was telling people to convert, leave or die.   They were stealing their money and possessions.    Now they are killing Christians as they find them.   It's either escape or die.    Why haven't we tried to help them?    We've given billions to hostile Muslim countries, but their Christian victims are ignored.   ISIS is especially brutal to the women and children.
> 
> ...



hey well the real problem in the world is all those RW Cristians running around dont you know that?  ISIS = RW Christian


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2014)

Mustang said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The sucker game is picking up.  I'm starting to see lots of pitiful pictures of Iraqi babies and children on TV to pull on American heartstrings.
> ...



OIL !!!  It's about OIL AGAIN.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 8, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




It always is,  same as Yougoslavia and Ukraine with their natural gas


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2014)

Gosh, the blame game is really helping solve all of this.  Imagine if Turkey had stopped to think.  Let's see, we can let ISIS overrun us in Turkey or help the Kurds and maybe build better relations with them.  We are not the only ones who have choices to make.


----------



## Mustang (Aug 8, 2014)

I would like to ask American conservative Christian's who want something done to help the Christians in Iraq to encourage their son's to go over there to join the fight in order to defend Iraqi Christians from ISIS.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2014)

Mustang said:


> I would like to ask American conservative Christian's who want something done to help the Christians in Iraq to encourage their son's to go over there to join the fight in order to defend Iraqi Christians from ISIS.



It's about oil---not religion. How about everyone who uses it go over there and fight for it.


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 8, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > The left is more upset about companies not paying for all possible forms of birth control than the senseless murder of innocents, but this cannot be ignored any longer.
> ...



Where on Earth are Christians killing anyone much less chopping children's heads off??
LINK PLEASE


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 8, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> The mentality of the IS, God is on our side, there is only one true faith, and we alone know the truth for all Children of God, is as dangerous is it comes , but you never want to believe it.  This is an example of that kind of "faith" at work, and it's why sane people call not just the actions, but the mentality that produces and supports such actions, evil...



Not just faith, also oil.
For Muslims, the IS, has always BEEN about faith, IS about faith, and will always BE about faith.
For the west, it used to be about faith,now IS about oil, and will always BE about oil.

Nontheless, IT IS a Holy War...............so, get over it!


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 8, 2014)

You know, many of them gather in one spot every year...


----------



## Mustang (Aug 8, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to ask American conservative Christian's who want something done to help the Christians in Iraq to encourage their son's to go over there to join the fight in order to defend Iraqi Christians from ISIS.
> ...



Tell them they can keep their damn oil.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2014)

Mustang said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



In the Ukraine too ?


----------



## Peach (Aug 8, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> The sucker game is picking up.  I'm starting to see lots of pitiful pictures of Iraqi babies and children on TV to pull on American heartstrings.
> 
> Sad, but tough shit.



And the hundred of Yazidi women held captive for USE by the ISIS army? No dice Lahota, this is real.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The sucker game is picking up.  I'm starting to see lots of pitiful pictures of Iraqi babies and children on TV to pull on American heartstrings.
> ...




were making kids in Central america our problem ...  we say they are escaping violence,...hmmm


----------



## Mustang (Aug 8, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Of course. We have oil. We can get oil from a variety of other sources, as well. If someone wants their oil bad enough, let THEM send their sons to duke it out.

And if that's not good enough, let all the owners of big SUVs go fight for oil if they need to fill up their damn Escalades so bad. Hell, I actually LIKE riding a bike, and I don't really have a problem with public transportation as far as that goes if that's what it comes down to although I haven't been on a bus in years. But I could do that again, no problem.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 8, 2014)

This seems to be much worse violence than they are experienceing in central America.  Someday it will be our problem here too


----------



## Mustang (Aug 8, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > The mentality of the IS, God is on our side, there is only one true faith, and we alone know the truth for all Children of God, is as dangerous is it comes , but you never want to believe it.  This is an example of that kind of "faith" at work, and it's why sane people call not just the actions, but the mentality that produces and supports such actions, evil...
> ...



Send Gordon Robertson and a bunch of his 700 Club faithful over there.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 8, 2014)

Mustang said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




.........along with the CEOs of Exxon-Mobil.........


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



And the rest of the military industrial complex and several bankers across the globe.


----------



## Mustang (Aug 8, 2014)

What's wrong with America's conservative Christians is what I wonder. I mean, I hear them talk about the threat from Islam, and God knows (no pun intended) that I hear them talk about the End Times and ushering in the final battle, yada, yada, yada. But why aren't these groups organizing to send a bunch of their young men over there to represent Christian faithfulness in the face of Islamic fervor?

Come on, James Dobson, Gordon Roberts et. al. You've got your TV shows and your radio shows. Raise money for weapons instead of your high living. Get a bunch of your young converts fired up for the Lord and the war.

Onward Christian soldiers!!!


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 8, 2014)

Mustang said:


> What's wrong with America's conservative Christians is what I wonder. I mean, I hear them talk about the threat from Islam, and God knows (no pun intended) that I hear them talk about the End Times and ushering in the final battle, yada, yada, yada. But why aren't these groups organizing to send a bunch of their young men over there to represent Christian faithfulness in the face of Islamic fervor?
> 
> Come on, James Dobson, Gordon Roberts et. al. You've got your TV shows and your radio shows. Raise money for weapons instead of your high living. Get a bunch of your young converts fired up for the Lord and the war.
> 
> Onward Christian soldiers!!!




Now what good is that going to do?     So theyre cutting off kids heads and putting them on sticks.  You think these fuckers are going to be satisfied with taking Iraq? A year ago Obama called ISIS " junior varsity" when he was warned about them.  Guess he dropped the ball on that one. Theyll be moving into Jordan next. If what they are doing is true, we should do something. they need to be completely anihilated


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with America's conservative Christians is what I wonder. I mean, I hear them talk about the threat from Islam, and God knows (no pun intended) that I hear them talk about the End Times and ushering in the final battle, yada, yada, yada. But why aren't these groups organizing to send a bunch of their young men over there to represent Christian faithfulness in the face of Islamic fervor?
> ...



Who do you want to "annihilate" next?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 8, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Why don't we focus on the 'here and now'........like heads jammed on sticks?


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 8, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



so its not worth considering for you?  You would have been one of the silent ones in 1938 for sure. Were just talking here,  but yes,  If these guys are really cutting off little kids heads, killing the parents,  that is considered an attrocity against what it is to be human. Before you bring up george Bush... forget about it. Obama had a chance to stop them early. 

I dont WANT to anihilate anybody.  but there are some people who need it. It doesnt have to be ALL the US's problem, but Id say something needs to be done if people are being slaughtered like cattle.

You ask who? are you serious? the thread is about ISIS/ ALQuida is that not right?  How would you feel if someone came for your children and put their heads on sticks? Youd be damn upset that no one thought it was their problem.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 10, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> The sucker game is picking up.  I'm starting to see lots of pitiful pictures of Iraqi babies and children on TV to pull on American heartstrings.
> 
> Sad, but tough shit.



Considering that Hamas was the aggressor, all the victims deserve sympathy.  I also feel bad for the people of Gaza that were used as human shields and deliberately put in danger by Hamas.


----------



## waltky (Nov 12, 2015)

ISIS genocide in Iraq...

*U.S. weighs ‘genocide’ label for IS in Iraq — and more than a word may be at stake*
_November 12, 2015 | The Obama administration is moving to designate the Islamic State’s murderous attacks on the Yazidi in Iraq an act of “genocide,” an extremely rare move intended to ratchet up international pressure against the terror organization, administration officials tell Yahoo News._


> The action, which sources say could be announced by Secretary of State John Kerry in the next few weeks, has been pushed by top officials at the human rights and religious freedom offices at the State Department.  It has also been prodded by a report to be released today by the U.S. Holocaust Museum. The report documents horrific mass killings and sexual slavery targeting the small Yazidi community, as well as crimes against other ethnic minorities, by IS forces who swept through Northern Iraq last year.  “What we found is there was a deliberate attempt by the forces of the Islamic State to not only ethnically cleanse the Yazidi population [forcibly remove them from their lands] but to exterminate them,” said Cameron Hudson, the director of the museum’s Center for the Prevention of Genocide, which commissioned the report.  “And as they are continuing to hold, kidnap and enslave the [Yazidi ] women and children, this a crime that is still being committed,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.S. Holocaust Museum Report: Islamic State Targeting of Yezidis is ‘Genocide’*
_November 12, 2015 | A new report released by the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum finds that the Islamic State terror group “has been and is perpetrating genocide” against the Yezidi religious minority in Northern Iraq._


> The report, “Our Generation Is Gone: The Islamic State's Targeting of Iraqi Minorities in Ninewa,”  also finds that the terror group “perpetrated crimes against humanity, ethnic cleansing, and war crimes against Christian, Yezidi, Turkmen, Shabak, Sabaean-Mandaen, and Kaka’I in Ninewa province from June-August 2014.”  The report, released on Wednesday, was primarily written by Naomi Kikoler, deputy director of the museum’s Simon-Skjodt Center for the Prevention of Genocide. Kikoler traveled to northern Iraq in September 2015, where she spoke with dozens of members of Iraq’s ethnic and religious minorities who were displaced during the summer of 2014 as the Islamic State seized their cities and towns.  “Today is in many ways a sad and solemn day -- thankfully genocide and the commission of mass atrocities and crimes against humanity and ethnic cleansing is rare. This is not something that we want to have to say on many occasions,” Kikoler said of the report’s findings at a press conference on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Saddam Hussein would not have allowed that to happen.




But Obama did allow that to happen 

As bad as it was having our troops over there, by the end of the major conflicts we were keeping things under control.  Obama didn't listen to his generals who understood the region much more than Obama did.  Iraq needed more time, thats pretty obvious now


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> The sucker game is picking up.  I'm starting to see lots of pitiful pictures of Iraqi babies and children on TV to pull on American heartstrings.
> 
> Sad, but tough shit.




Whoa,  and I thought you believed Americans to be a bunch of Racists,  so why would they care?


----------

